# Sundown - Wednesday, 12/17 (night)



## Greg (Dec 10, 2008)

Maybe we can finally get started with the Wednesday night gatherings?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2008)

IN!


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2008)

Closed Monday through Thursday again this week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Closed Monday through Thursday again this week.



WTF????  Is that normal for Sundown???  I'd be pissed..


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> Closed Monday through Thursday again this week.



Bummer!  I was looking forward to it too.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

We're back in action! Opening tomorrow. Who's down for the night session? 2-4" for tomorrow morning!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2008)

IN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2008)

going to try.. not sure i can swing it at work/home but i'll try.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2008)

effin aye..

im in


----------



## 2knees (Dec 16, 2008)

sure would like to get there.  not sure how it'll play at home though.

any chance they'll blow some snow?  as big as they were, with the 60 degrees and then freezing temps last night, i'd have to imagine they are gonna be hairy.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> sure would like to get there.  not sure how it'll play at home though.
> 
> any chance they'll blow some snow?  as big as they were, with the 60 degrees and then freezing temps last night, i'd have to imagine they are gonna be hairy.



I don't see temps to support snowmaking between now and then. Hopefully they dried out some after the melt yesterday. It hasn't been overly cold. The best we can hope for is a few inches of snow and no freezing rain. Or maybe a bit of plain rain to soften them.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2008)

This is what I like to see:



> YEAH! IT LOOKS LIKE SNOW IS COMING...WE WILL PLAN TO OPEN ON WED. 12/17 @ 9AM, HOWEVER, IT IS NEW ENGLAND AND THAT COULD CHANGE SO PLEASE CALL 860-379-SNOW, WE'LL BE CERTAIN BY 6:30AM!



http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/

No sweeping midweek shutdown, but rather a play it by ear, check the conditions before you leave kind of approach. Nice!


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 16, 2008)

If they open I might have to be "working from home". Do they have WIFI in the lodge so I can sent out an e-mail or 2 every 4-5 runs?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 16, 2008)

they do have wifi....


----------



## mondeo (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

OPEN! might have to do a late morning sampler today.Looks like an inch or two of snow/sleet. Woohoo!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll definitely be there tonight.  Not sure what time I'll be on skis yet though.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2008)

looking doubtful for me


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm going to pass on this one but i plan to be there friday afternoon for the main event.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 17, 2008)

waiting to see what the weathers doing...dont want to be skating tonight


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> i'm going to pass on this one but i plan to be there friday afternoon for the main event.



Tonight is the cocktail. Friday is the appetizer. Sunday is the main course.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Tonight is the cocktail. Friday is the appetizer. Sunday is the main course.




yeah dont remind me.  I'm going to the patriots game sunday.  Normally i'd be pumped for that, with the forecast for sunday, not so much.

Watching football from the nosebleeds in puking snow vs. skiing bumps in the puking snow.  it aint even close.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> yeah dont remind me.  I'm going to the patriots game sunday.  Normally i'd be pumped for that, with the forecast for sunday, not so much.
> 
> Watching football from the nosebleeds in puking snow vs. skiing bumps in the puking snow.  it aint even close.



I would be puking just sitting at a Pats game.  

*J   E    T   S   JETS JETS JETS!!!!*


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

downhill04 said:


> I would be puking just sitting at a Pats game.
> 
> *J   E    T   S   JETS JETS JETS!!!!*



i dont like the pats either.  Steelers fan here big chief.


J E T S

Just End The Season!



you got no chance this year.


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 17, 2008)

2knees said:


> i dont like the pats either.  Steelers fan here big chief.
> 
> 
> J E T S
> ...



Oh thems be fightin words. We might have to drop the gloves next time we ski together:evil:


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I'm going to bag it tonight in favor of a 3pm - 10pm session both Friday and again on Sunday. Powder bumps and Area 51!?


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 17, 2008)

ill be there tonight around 6 or so  not sure how long ill stay should be a good night


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be there tonight around 6:30. Not sure how long I will stick around though


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think I'm going to bag it tonight



Wuss.. :roll:

I'll probably get there around 7pm tonight.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Wuss.. :roll:



I think you'll be calling me worse than that when I'm skiing in powder for 7 or 8 hours on Friday...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think you'll be calling me worse than that when I'm skiing in powder for 7 or 8 hours on Friday...



Go suck an egg...


----------



## downhill04 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg just come and bring your kid. I will have mine with me. Get a few fam runs in as a warm up for friday :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think you'll be calling me worse than that when I'm skiing in powder for 7 or 8 hours on Friday...



I'm still off Friday, maybe I'll see you there.


----------

